# Where is my mustard seed?



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

On August 5th, I planted Southern Giant Curled mustard. It's now about 70 days later, and I have yet to see any seeds on the plants. I've attached a picture of one of the stems. Did I miss "seed season", is it yet to come, or do I just not know what a seed looks like anymore?


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Mustard greens must bloom first, then seeds will come. They will grow really tall, 4 to 6 feet. They may not go to seed until spring.
Good luck...


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I know mustard is a cool-weather plant, but will it survive an Ohio winter and still go to seed in the spring?


----------

